# Grafcet



## fuituio (9 Mars 2008)

Bonjour à tous, je souhaiterais pouvoir faire des grafcets (ou tout au moins lire ceux qui viennent d'un PC), je cherche un logiciel gratuit mais je ne trouve pas, si vous en connaissait...

Merci (je cherche aussi un logiciel pour faire des dessins de pièces 3D type Solidworks en gratuit aussi)


----------



## regiscorrs (9 Mars 2008)

Pour la 3D gratuite, j'ai entendu parler de Blender
Pour le grafcet, j'ai pas cherché plus, mais google m'a dirigé sur des gens disant avoir fait ça avec Draw, de la suite gratuite OpenOffice

Voilà pour ce que je peux te dire, après, ne m'en demande pas plus, je ne fais ni grafcet ni 3D &#8230;


----------



## giga64 (9 Mars 2008)

fuituio a dit:


> Bonjour à tous, je souhaiterais pouvoir faire des grafcets (ou tout au moins lire ceux qui viennent d'un PC), je cherche un logiciel gratuit mais je ne trouve pas, si vous en connaissait...
> 
> Merci (je cherche aussi un logiciel pour faire des dessins de pièces 3D type Solidworks en gratuit aussi)


 
J'ai pas de réponse, j'ai plus entendu parler de Grafcet depuis ma terminale F3... :rateau: 

Juste une suggestion : en tapant dans google " grafcet + .(extension fichiers grafcet) + Mac ", si tu ne l'as pas déjà fait...

Edit : Au fait, bienvenue dans nos murs...


----------



## flotow (9 Mars 2008)

bah, faire des grafcet, tu vas avoir deux choix...
soit faire juste une 'image', c'est du dessin, et c'est tout, dans ca cas, n'importe quel soft de dessin le fera.
ou alors, un vrai truc (je pense a PL7 (pro ou pas) par ex.) et dans ce cas, tu pourras l'envoyer vers un automate...
apres, es ce que PL7 passe sur mac... non, je ne crois pas. apres, VMWare ou // ca devrait etre possible (avec Windows en fait)


----------



## fuituio (28 Juillet 2008)

giga64 a dit:


> J'ai pas de réponse, j'ai plus entendu parler de Grafcet depuis ma terminale F3... :rateau:
> 
> Juste une suggestion : en tapant dans google " grafcet + .(extension fichiers grafcet) + Mac ", si tu ne l'as pas déjà fait...
> 
> Edit : Au fait, bienvenue dans nos murs...



si si j'avais déjà cherchais avant, j'ai fini par faire autrement (recopier mes grafcets sous excel et mes pieces par la visionneuse gratuite de solidworks) enfin bon pour ce que j'avais à faire ça à suffit

et merci de me souhaiter la bienvenue ^^


----------



## tatouille (29 Juillet 2008)

fuituio a dit:


> Bonjour à tous, je souhaiterais pouvoir faire des grafcets (ou tout au moins lire ceux qui viennent d'un PC), je cherche un logiciel gratuit mais je ne trouve pas, si vous en connaissait...
> 
> Merci (je cherche aussi un logiciel pour faire des dessins de pièces 3D type Solidworks en gratuit aussi)



en CAD-libre voila ce qui ressemble le plus a autocad:

http://brlcad.org/

tes grafcets sont des images/ vectoriels converti les


----------



## Hindifarai (31 Juillet 2008)

Pour les grafcets :

* Dia (il est possible de l'installer via darwinport ( http://www.paperblog.fr/654264/dia-alternative-a-visio-sous-mac-os-x/ )

* Omnigraffle devrait pouvoir le faire de souvenir

* Les outils de modélisation UML devraient pouvoir s'approcher du formalisme des grafcets avec les diagrammes d'états-transitions, c'est à toi de voir si tu veux coller parfaitement à la norme ou non. Si cette solution te suffit tu peux te tourner vers jude  (en java, version community gratuite et non limitée), argouml...

* Les outils manipulant du SVG devraient pouvoir aussi faire l'affaire mais ça reste du dessin basé sur une architecture XML qui pourrait être optimisée pour la notion de grafcets.


----------



## p4bl0 (31 Juillet 2008)

Regarde aussi les appli pour les Réseaux de Pétri : le grafcet n'en est qu'un petit sous ensemble donc ça devrait le faire.

J'ai fait une recherche Google :

http://www.informatik.uni-hamburg.de/TGI/PetriNets/tools/quick.html <-- là il y a plein d'appli rescencées dont pas mal compatible Mac, mais je suis pas aller voir plus loin

J'ai vu ça aussi : http://freshmeat.net/projects/petri-net/


Et je suis tombé sur ce sujet de discussion qui fait ultra peur : franchement lisez le vous aller être terrorisé par les personnes qui vont avoir des responsabilité dans quelques années (par exemple l' "étudiant en fin de sicle ingénieur")...
Ou ça : "Je suis un étudiant en ing info. J'ai besion d'un aide dans la création d'un programme java pour la simulation des résaux de pétri"...
http://www.commentcamarche.net/forum/affich-3911645-logiciel-de-simulation-de-reseaux


----------

